# Reboot loop



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

This afternoon my R15 got stuck in a reboot loop. It goes to the 1st blue screen, then the 2nd, then the black screen, then the 1st blue, then the 2nd blue, then back to the black screen. It does this about 3 or 4 times, then shuts off. I've done resets, I've done two hard drive formats, I've redownloaded the software with 02468 on reboot, and no success. I called the Office of the President, and they are now sending me my 3rd R15 receiver, and I've only been with DirecTV since May 2006. I know the troubleshooting steps better than the agents I speak to on the phone. I do have 10C8 software download which I have had since last week sometime. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get this thing working again?? I really don't want to be without my DVR all weekend. And get this, the soonest DirecTV can send someone out with another R15 receiver is this coming Tuesday.

DirecTV if you're reading this, you need to get your act together. I asked for them to send me an HD-DVR, but they said I have not been a customer long enough. I told them that if they don't get this resolved, I won't be a customer long enough to get my next bill. I sent a two page letter to Chase Carey, the CEO about this.

-Greg


----------



## 21dc (Aug 20, 2006)

I am a new member, have been viewing info for a while now. I have had 3 R15's for 6+ months and have had no problems, until today. Iam also having the same reboot lop with one of my units. During the reboot attempts the center LED does not light up. Any help before I call D*.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

All you can really do is try the resets. Try pulling the plug for a while first. If that doesn't work, try the Down Arrow/Record reset as in the FAQ. You'll lose all your recordings and SL's with that one, but if you call D*, they'll probably instruct you to do it anyway.


----------



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

qwerty said:


> All you can really do is try the resets. Try pulling the plug for a while first. If that doesn't work, try the Down Arrow/Record reset as in the FAQ. You'll lose all your recordings and SL's with that one, but if you call D*, they'll probably instruct you to do it anyway.


Yeah, I've done all of that, several times, and nothing. All that happens now is the record light comes on and stays on, all other lights stay off. DirecTV is sending me another unit which I'm sure will be refurbished...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

gregkeller said:


> This afternoon my R15 got stuck in a reboot loop.


How did it start rebooting in the first place ? Did you do something or it just started resetting itself ? Just curious.

Not meaning you but I have read elsewhere where people claim to have gone thru 3,4,5 R-15's and always find it strange. Seems more like something else could be the cause like trying to hack the unit and zapped it, something is wrong with their wiring, dish or multiswitch not grounded properly, etc... Seems easier to believe than that many R-15's all going bad at the same location.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

gregkeller said:


> Yeah, I've done all of that, several times, and nothing. All that happens now is the record light comes on and stays on, all other lights stay off. DirecTV is sending me another unit which I'm sure will be refurbished...


Are you technically inclined? I'd be interested in the results if you pulled the drive and ran the Seagate diags on it. Who knows? Maybe it could even fix it.


----------



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

Bobman said:


> How did it start rebooting in the first place ? Did you do something or it just started resetting itself ? Just curious.
> 
> Not meaning you but I have read elsewhere where people claim to have gone thru 3,4,5 R-15's and always find it strange. Seems more like something else could be the cause like trying to hack the unit and zapped it, something is wrong with their wiring, dish or multiswitch not grounded properly, etc... Seems easier to believe than that many R-15's all going bad at the same location.


No, I have never tried to hack the unit. If I wanted to do that, I would get a second R15, and play around with that one. I like to be able to enjoy my R15. I know all too well what happens when people start trying to do stuff to things they know nothing about. I work on Avaya ACD VoIP equipment all across the country, trust me I know what happens.


----------



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Are you technically inclined? I'd be interested in the results if you pulled the drive and ran the Seagate diags on it. Who knows? Maybe it could even fix it.


Yes, I am technically inclined, but I'd rather not take the drive out, it will probably void my warranty. DirecTV is already sending me another R15 and a service technician. So, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

21dc said:


> I have had 3 R15's for 6+ months and have had no problems, until today. Iam also having the same reboot lop with one of my units. During the reboot attempts the center LED does not light up. Any help before I call D*.


I wonder if the new software version has become corrupt and the receivers are getting a bad software load?? :nono2:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

gregkeller said:


> Yes, I am technically inclined, but I'd rather not take the drive out, it will probably void my warranty. DirecTV is already sending me another R15 and a service technician. So, we'll see what happens.


It won't void your warrant becuase there is no sticker for them to know you messed with it. If you wanted to try an even easier test (and have a spare 160GB or larger HD lying around) you could just pop in a HD and see if it formats it and comes up. You could also try unpluggin it for an hour or so and see if it comes back up. If it does I think you may have an overheating issue.


----------



## Sammy2368 (Jul 12, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> It won't void your warrant becuase there is no sticker for them to know you messed with it. If you wanted to try an even easier test (and have a spare 160GB or larger HD lying around) you could just pop in a HD and see if it formats it and comes up. You could also try unpluggin it for an hour or so and see if it comes back up. If it does I think you may have an overheating issue.


Well, DirecTV will be here tomorrow between 8am and 12pm to replace it, so I'm not going to mess with it. I'm at work right now, and I'm going to a baseball game tonight so I wouldn't have time.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

gregkeller said:


> Well, DirecTV will be here tomorrow between 8am and 12pm to replace it, so I'm not going to mess with it. I'm at work right now, and I'm going to a baseball game tonight so I wouldn't have time.


NP just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------

